# Cats in art



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 21, 2007)

Cats in paintings: the more famous the artist the better. Please post picture, name of painting and name of artist.

To kick off:







Renoir, _Girl With A Cat_


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2007)

where?


oh there


----------



## Robster970 (Nov 21, 2007)

Now there was a troubled relationship.

Mr and Mrs Clark and Percy. 1970. David Hockney.






Edited to cater for Donna's tiny screen.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 21, 2007)

....preferably not reproductions too big for the screen....


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 21, 2007)

from Hogarth's _The Graham Children_


----------



## Skim (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2007)

We have a bizarre painting in our kitchen called 'Mad Cat Floatation' which has funny cats sprialling up towards the moon.  

The artist is Simon Heath.

Here are some of his paintings.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 26, 2007)

Almost anything by Louis Wain


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Rogue (Dec 3, 2007)

Classic Lautrec. So underrated - or maybe he isn't.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

Leonor Fini drew and painted a lot of cats, a very interesting artist IMO

http://www.spaightwoodgalleries.com/Pages/Fini5.html


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

The Cat's Paw
Landseer


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Portrait of Maeve Gilmore by Mervyn Peake*
> 
> One of Peake's many paintings, this picture of his wife shows his unusual style to good effect. Trained in China and England and producing paintings, illustrations and cartoons, his eclectic life clearly influenced his work. Drayton Gardens did not prove a kind home to Peake as he suffered from steadily worsening Parkinson's Disease, reducing his ability to work. Despite this he still managed to illustrate one of his most popular poems, The Rhyme of the Flying Bomb, and decorate the dining room with murals before his death.



There was another Renoir, but as you started with Renoir, Donna, I decided to contribute this. Incidentally, in finding it I came across your blog entry on the subject, interesting.


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 4, 2007)

Alan Aldridge's art work in _The Ship's Cat_ is brilliant. I wish I could find some prints.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool, I found a Da Vinci, which I wasn't expecting.






*Study of the Madonna and Child with a cat* c1478

This one's in the British Museum, apparently. It was never painted (or at least, no record of it).


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Tricky to find a link to *Manet's Olympia* where you can see the little black cat on the right clearly. This was the best I could find.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's the other *Renoir* that I mentioned. *'Girl With Cat' *(I think you may find that the one in the OP is called _Woman_ With Cat, Donna)


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

This one's called *The Cat's Dancing Lesson*, by *Jan Steen*. Ah, just found the colour version. It's in the Rijks Museum:


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

One of my pet peeves about art (as you will have seen) is that cats are rarely rendered well, even by highly skilled artists. Dogs fare much better in the history of art.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ludwig Knaus 'Ein Kinderfest'* 1869


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

Now those are good, aren't they? Very good.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> One of my pet peeves about art (as you will have seen) is that cats are rarely rendered well, even by highly skilled artists. Dogs fare much better in the history of art.



Absolutely. It had never occurred to me before this thread/your blog entry. As you say, a lot of dog paintings comparatively.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Now those are good, aren't they? Very good.



Yes, I thought so too. I found this painting while searching for children and cats (I think).


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

Leonora Carrington







Balthus






another Balthus


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

another Balthus that must have inspired this Cadbury's "Happiness" advert


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Tricky to find a link to *Manet's Olympia* where you can see the little black cat on the right clearly. This was the best I could find.


She looks the spit of my Ex.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

Just one more Balthus


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> She looks the spit of my Ex.



Which one?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 4, 2007)

goya - gatos riñendo


----------



## g force (Dec 4, 2007)

Warhol 25 Cats named Sam and one Blue Pussy, 1954


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, the lack of good cats is a mystery of art history.  There are however some nice sketches of cats which are hard to find online. As well as the Madonna with cat already posted, Leonardo did a sheet of cats all in different contorted positions, with (bizarrely) a dragon in the middle of them. Gericault too did a great sheet of sketches of a stripy cat, a real miniature tiger. 

If we can include big cats, there are Delacroix's tigers, and Stubbs' lions for starters.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

all by Henri Rousseau


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

Circe by Wright Barker







Circe by John Collier


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> One of my pet peeves about art (as you will have seen) is that cats are rarely rendered well, even by highly skilled artists. Dogs fare much better in the history of art.



Do you know how difficult it is to get a cat to hold a pose for long enough?


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 4, 2007)

edit- to ohmyliver

Sure but they can't be any harder than goldfinches or eagles, and there are plenty of those in medieval art. They symbolized things so they needed to be painted- cats, as far as I can see, weren't straightforward symbols so they didn't find a way to do them. Cats never really recovered from this slow start in art, I think.


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2007)

Gwen John....


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Lots of ancient Egyptian cat art, but mostly statues/ettes. Bast, Cat goddess


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2007)

cynthia pell


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 4, 2007)

Harold Shand said:
			
		

> edit- to ohmyliver
> 
> Sure but they can't be any harder than goldfinches or eagles, and there are plenty of those in medieval art. They symbolized things so they needed to be painted- cats, as far as I can see, weren't straightforward symbols so they didn't find a way to do them. Cats never really recovered from this slow start in art, I think.



Erm, wasn't the lion an important heraldric device? And after a quick google, the lion is quite well presented in medieval art as a whole.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Gwen John....



Jesus, those are good.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

ohmyliver said:
			
		

> Erm, wasn't the lion an important heraldric device?


Yeah, but _felix domesticus_ a little less, I think. Probably because it was regarded as a creature of the devil.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Yeah, but _felix domesticus_ a little less, I think. Probably because it was regarded as a creature of the devil.



Familiars? Didn't that kick in around the mid 1500's? Explains post (to a degree) but what about pre?


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

The Love Potion
Evelyn de Morgan


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Familiars? Didn't that kick in around the mid 1500's? Explains post (to a degree) but what about pre?


Maybe it was roughly contemporaneous with the developments in representational art that came with the Renaissance?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Jesus, those are good.


I could only find two. Gwen John, unlike her flamboyant (and imo less talented) brother, painted a fair few cats.


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Maybe it was roughly contemporaneous with the developments in representational art that came with the Renaissance?



Yes. But I'm now intrigued by the lack pre-Renaissance except (as ohmyliver points out) in heraldic device. Unless you're suggesting that there was a lack of anything bar religious iconic 2D representation before then?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Yes. But I'm now intrigued by the lack pre-Renaissance except (as ohmyliver points out) in heraldic device. Unless you're suggesting that there was a lack of anything bar religious iconic 2D representation before then?


Well, we haven't got a long period to play with here, have we? It's just a notion, anyway, but perhaps worth playing with.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2007)

....just found two more Gwen John cats...I was looking for a lovely pen and wash cat she did..no luck so far.....I bought a postcard of it when I went years ago to an exhibition of Gwen John paintings (at the Hayward iirc) called 'An Interior Life'....it was years and years ago


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Well, we haven't got a long period to play with here, have we? It's just a notion, anyway, but perhaps worth playing with.



Depends on when you start to chart the human/feline domestic relationship? And where? Taking into account 'art' forms across the world.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Yes. But I'm now intrigued by the lack pre-Renaissance except (as ohmyliver points out) in heraldic device. Unless you're suggesting that there was a lack of anything bar religious iconic 2D representation before then?



Am I misunderstanding? You already mentioned ancient Egyptian art. 21st Century replica, but I'm assuming it is a replica of something quite old.

I really don't like cats. Don't know why I'm posting here. A 'Dogs in Art' thread would be more my thing.


e2a; Huge - sorry. Link instead. http://egyptian-animal-statues.com/...l-Statue-Bast-Cat-2607_20_6_13_1_11_4_003.JPG


----------



## the button (Dec 4, 2007)

C12th Chinese cats: -


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Dogs are more my thing as well, tbh, Stanley. 

But there's a relatively huge temporal gulf between ancient egyptian art and more immediate European pre-Renaissance. I'm interested in that development.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Dogs are more my thing as well, tbh, Stanley.
> 
> But there's a relatively huge temporal gulf between ancient egyptian art and more immediate European pre-Renaissance. I'm interested in that development.




Yes. Much of history seems a bit void through the dark ages. Maybe the cats killed all the writers, historians and artists?


e2a; There's also a huge void going back to the start of creative thought and the earliest art history theories. When were cats first domesticated?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2007)

Found some more Gwen John cats....but maddeningly not the one I was looking for

http://www.browseanddarby.co.uk/img/med/3eb16a2ead6241328fc7eb8d547f71fd.jpg

http://www.browseanddarby.co.uk/img/med/2db432c0ac4849e8a0a068604a28c7f0.jpg

http://www.browseanddarby.co.uk/img/med/8fda572b82784415bae557b1f24ea544.jpg

http://www.browseanddarby.co.uk/img/med/c5855828e2cb4a26ad83bc25c60e7ca2.jpg


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 4, 2007)

sorry it's so big


----------



## cesare (Dec 4, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Yes. Much of history seems a bit void through the dark ages. Maybe the cats killed all the writers, historians and artists?
> 
> 
> e2a; There's also a huge void going back to the start of creative thought and the earliest art history theories. When were cats first domesticated?



Hmmmm

Are cats really important enough to research it a bit more? Jury's out.


----------



## the button (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Depends on when you start to chart the human/feline domestic relationship? And where?


The internet tells me that a grave was found in Cyprus in 2004, containing human & cat remains which dated back 9,500 years.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 4, 2007)

the button said:
			
		

> The internet tells me that a grave was found in Cyprus in 2004, containing human & cat remains which dated back 9,500 years.



Perhaps the cat just smelled a free lunch and got locked in?

I would guess that man has been befriending animals as long as hunting. At the very least farming livestock. From what I know, livestock were very often kept in-house thousands of years ago. Maybe during a good year when plenty of roasting kittens survived and supply out-stripped demand some cats became pets. Good mother roasting cats possibly gained affection from there owners. Bought wealth even and so were buried with the owner when they died.

There must be paintings on the web somewhere that back-up this theory.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 4, 2007)

I always understood that they ate the mice that ate the grain and hence were worshipped by the Ancient Egyptians, but that doesn't explain how they came to be hanging around in the first place.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2007)

cesare said:
			
		

> Which one?



How many of my ex's do you know?


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 4, 2007)

I think between us we're onto something in our explanations. The initial lack of symbolizing in the Gothic world that I was talking about- a real handicap because they certainly liked to interpret things symbolically. And artists used copy books as the source of a lot of their animal figures. If cats weren't in there then that wouldn't have helped either.

Later on we get the Familiar stuff which others here know more about than me. But that sounds plausible too. Hogarth is happy to use that in The Graham Children but in other respects it must have been a hinderance.

We seem to be dealing with a pretty narrow range of artists here, certainly in finished pictures, though less so in sketches. It's hard to understand what stopped Leonardo, Delacroix and Gericault taking their sketches into finished compositions. Renoir and Balthus both seem to connect their cats with female sexuality. Delacroix and Gericault like the mini-tiger aspect of cats, typically Romantic, one might say.

As for painting a cat simply because it is loved, then we're not left with a lot.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I always understood that they ate the mice that ate the grain and hence were worshipped by the Ancient Egyptians, but that doesn't explain how they came to be hanging around in the first place.



"50 million years ago, a small, "weasel-like" animal called "Miacis" roamed the Earth..........."  and evolved into cats, dogs etc...

The most common theory is that the Egyptians first domesticated cats. However, there is loads we don't know for sure about art and history an estimated 40,000 years prior to that. Plenty of theories state that cats were 'domesticated' on ships to protect the stores of food and there are plenty of very believable theories that trade routes existed long before the theories that state the Ancient Egyptians and South American Incas actually traded together.

This is all very interesting and ties in nicely with stuff I'm currently reading about prehistoric trade routes.

e2a; 





> However, the new results show the house cat lineage is far older. Ancestors of domestic cats are now thought to have broken away from their wild relatives and started living with humans as early as 130,000 years ago.



From a BBC article: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/6251434.stm

Which is interesting because new evidence suggests that the earliest art in the world may be 130,000 years old also.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 10, 2007)

John Sloan, _Backyards, Greenwich Village_.

from the Whitney Museum of Art but currently on loan to the Guggenheim in Bilbao, where I saw it on Friday.


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 10, 2007)

Talking of weasel like animals, I want to go to Krakow and see this:

http://www.krakow-info.com/images/dama2.jpg

It's an ermine, but it reminds me of the way Leonardo draws cats on that sketchsheet I can't get to post up here. Wonderfully supple. But not quite the way I look at cats, it has to be said, more scientific than love-based.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 10, 2007)

*Also see*







but let's stick to the cats, eh?


----------



## Harold Shand (Dec 10, 2007)

Laugh Out Loud

Actually, why don't I just link to those Leonardo drawings?
http://digilander.libero.it/Roccogatto/leonardo_cats.jpg

And while we're about it, Gainsborough:
http://www.uni-bielefeld.de/lili/personen/fleischmann/d_archsuse05/206_gainsb_cat.jpg

I can't find the Delacroix.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 10, 2007)

Franz Marc - _Cat on a yellow pillow_


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 13, 2007)

Goya - _Don Manuel Osorio Manrique de Zunica_


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 13, 2007)

Daniel Kessler:

_Cat With Purple Ball_






_Green Cat With Ball_






_White Cat_


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 13, 2007)

_White Cat II_






_White Cat With Ball_






_Spotted Cat_


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 17, 2007)

Hiroshige, _Asakusa ricefields and the Torinomachi Festival_


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2007)

Jan van Kessel

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._life.jpg/775px-Jan_van_Kessel_still_life.jpg

http://www.artistas-americanos.com/chilelindo/images/Jan van Kessel III.jpg


----------



## moose (Dec 19, 2007)

a curiously human-looking Chagall cat


----------



## moose (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Donna Ferentes (Dec 23, 2007)

Los gatos de David Vela


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2007)

Karel Appel. One of many...


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## oryx (Dec 31, 2007)

Saw this yesterday, for sale in a west end gallery off Pall Mall. I didn't look at the price.  It's Les Deux Chats by Suzanne Valadon. I think she has caught that slightly malevolent and bloody-minded glare that cats often do.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought a card yesterday with a series of drawings by the Swiss Art Nouveau artist Steinlen....I knew his posters (the most famous being Le Chat Noir) 





but this was a series of drawing from a book called Le Méchant Dada (the naughty horsey). It features a toddler's encounter with a cat and is beautifully drawn. Great observation of the ways cats and toddlers move....I couldn't find the image online, but here's another...


----------



## oryx (Aug 1, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Great observation of the ways cats and toddlers move....



Isn't it? I love the way he's done the cat cautiously approaching the frog then batting it with its paw. Reminds me of my own little minx, who looks quite similar.


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 1, 2008)

Can anyone identify this painting:

A woman *side on* with shortish dark hair, pale skin, dark jumper/top. There's a big fattish or hairy white cat on her shoulder looking straight at the viewer.

Saw it on a greeting card in a shop window -- curious to know who painted it.

I have a photo of it someone where on my hard drive...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

What period/style?


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 1, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> What period/style?



Hold on, I found my photo of it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah, thanks. At first I wondered whether it could be the portrait by Gustave Courbet, but clearly not. Paul Brason can paint a good cat within a portrait, but I have no idea who painted that picture I'm afraid.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 1, 2008)

lucien freud-girl with kitten


----------



## Paul Russell (Aug 1, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ah, thanks. At first I wondered whether it could be the portrait by Gustave Courbet, but clearly not. Paul Brason can paint a good cat within a portrait, but I have no idea who painted that picture I'm afraid.



Oh. As it was just on a greeting card, I have no idea if it is famous. Here it is:








Anyone recognise?


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 1, 2008)

It's an interesting thread this. It does sort of suggest that before the 20th century, humans just didn't have the same view of cats as cute pets.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 1, 2008)

moose said:


> a curiously human-looking Chagall cat


NB I'm not seeing any of moose's pics...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't see moose's pics either....I used my super-moderator's x-ray vision, and the link is there with the image tags so I suspect the gallery have done something sneaky because they don't like hot-linking.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 1, 2008)

Or that their server has been brought to its knees by the massive traffic to this thread...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 1, 2008)

This thread is a minority interest!


----------



## panpete (Aug 1, 2008)

*Cats are art*


----------



## blueplume (Aug 2, 2008)

Street art...


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2008)

blueplume said:


> Street art...



OMG! I have a photo of that one too -it's in Paris, near Montmartre, isn't it?


----------



## blueplume (Aug 2, 2008)

oryx said:


> OMG! I have a photo of that one too -it's in Paris, near Montmartre, isn't it?



Right, but also in other spots!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 2, 2008)

The Simon's Cat animations

www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13dLaTIHSg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4


----------



## panpete (Aug 2, 2008)

This thread is cool, cheers for all of the media.

For years, I have wanted to do/see an abstract piece of art which may be of a cat, or it may suggest a cat. It may be a pattern, it may be a picture. The image isn't clear in my mind's eye.
I've googled with relevant keywords, but nothing has come, yet. When I see it I will know. 
What I am sure of is that it will catch the movements of a cat, so will have flowing and wavy lines. It may have curly lines, like the end of ocopus tentacles, or a seahorse tail. It may have rythm and reverberation, in a geometric way, like the sea creatures tails. The cat's purr, and its vibrating musclature, is a physical, and  sonic expression of this rythym.
It may capture the connection between cats and snakes. 
I haven't yet been able to come up with one, as these things are the type of images which just "come to" you.

This thread is cool, because it has let me put in words, a cat/visual art connecton I have had in my head for years, so I thank this thread and its poster's.


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2008)

blueplume said:


> Right, but also in other spots!








[/IMG]

This is my photo of the one I saw. I can't tell if it's the same one as yours, due to the difference in angles.

I love this image. It has special significance for me as I saw it last year not long after losing a very beloved cat - this was like coming across him in angelic, graffitti form!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh well, if we're getting into graffiti, there's a very good Crystal Palace cat. Quite a few sprang up a few years ago, but they've been gradually getting painted over. I'll have to see if I can find one remaining one to snap.


----------



## Harold Shand (Aug 2, 2008)

> It's an interesting thread this. It does sort of suggest that before the 20th century, humans just didn't have the same view of cats as cute pets.



Yeah. Plus they were a bit unlucky in the artists they got. Horses got Stubbs, dogs got Landseer and cats got- not much. Henrietta Ronner (1821-1909), for one, doesn't look a great artist:
http://www.myartprints.co.uk/UK/artist/Henrietta-Ronner-Knip-3186.html

Of the great artists, I think we mentioned Delacroix. But he likes them less in themselves than as miniature tigers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2008)

Oi Harold! As previously shown....GWEN JOHN!


----------



## Harold Shand (Aug 3, 2008)

Not normally considered a great artist, but the pictures you've posted are very good.

Chardin is more what I call great. According to Kenneth Clark, who wrote a lovely book called Animals and Men, Chardin's cats are rendered with "malice". I don't see that all.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 3, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> lucien freud-girl with kitten



love this one.

can she kill the kitten tho?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Jon Arbuckle


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Pat Sullivan


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

R Crumb


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gilbert Shelton


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Artist unknown


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Gauguin


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Another Gauguin


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Fernand Leger


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Rembrandt van Rijn


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2008)

Joan Miro


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Alex Colville. He's a canadian artist.


----------



## Harold Shand (Aug 4, 2008)

What a post! You've done this before, haven't you?

Thanks especially for the Rembrandt and Gauguin. Apparently when Gauguin went to Tahiti, it wasn't at all the Rousseau-esque paradise it had been. Lots of alcoholism. I'm not sure we needed the guns and the germs.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 8, 2010)

Johann Friedrich Overbeck
http://cgfa.acropolisinc.com/o/p-overbeck1.htm


----------



## Chris P Duck (Apr 15, 2010)

Another shout for Louis Wain ... 'The Man Who Drew Cats' 

What I like about Louis Wain is that his drawings, hundreds of which appeared as as postcards, conveyed a window into British life immediately following the Victorian era. In later life his the style of his work changed dramatically as he began to suffer from schizophrenia.












This is one of my favourites, it comes from a set of six postcards each on a sporting theme. Here we can see 'our football match' complete with band, flags and a cat trying to cave another cats head in with a brick. Football hooliganism a modern thing ? ... this postcard is from 1907


----------



## oryx (Apr 15, 2010)

That last Louis Wain pic is brilliant. 

The two in the middle remind me of one of ours and the ginger tom next door but one. That's what they'd be doing if they got hold of any weapons........

There was a really good exhibition of his stuff in the Wandsworth Museum about five years ago.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 15, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Gauguin



I like Guaguin 

You Canadians don't always post up crap art.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 20, 2010)

Im really rather surprised no ones posted longcat yet.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 24, 2010)

Why do the goldfinches have to pull up their water in a little bucket? Is this an illustration to a story?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Which one?


 
How many of my Exs do you know?


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 25, 2010)

cesare said:


> Cool, I found a Da Vinci, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
As it happens, Leonardo Da Vinci was cat mad. He produced over twenty painting featuring cats during his career, belonged to a considerable number of mogs and is quoted as saying that:

'The smallest feline is a masterpiece'

A sentiment universally agreed with by every cat that ever lived, methinks.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 25, 2010)

This is in the RA's Summer Exhibition - "Cowboy Joe from Mexico"


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 25, 2010)

No Louis Wain on this thread yet?


----------



## Chris P Duck (Aug 14, 2010)

try the previous page...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't search within a thread at the moment, but anyways, apologies if these have featured before.

Renoir






Flemish School


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2011)

Manet


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2011)

Carl Larsson


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2011)

Cats by Hokusai


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2011)

Durer - _Adam and Eve_ (cat detail)


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2011)

Kuniyoshi - _Cats suggested as the fifty-three stations of the Tokaido_


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2011)

Théophile Steinlen - Poster for Le Chat Noir cabaret


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 22, 2011)

Fritz Capelari - Woman with Cat


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Théophile Steinlen - Poster for Le Chat Noir cabaret


 I had that as a poster on my wall when I was a teenager.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2011)

Nathaniel Currier. Favourite Cat (detail).


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2011)

Cornelis Saftleven, A Cat Peeping Through a Fence.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2011)

Am I allowed to post photos of cats to this thread?

*SNIP*

NO! This is cats in Art, and there are loads of other threads for photos of pet cats

OK


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2011)

Tacuina sanitatis (XIV century).


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 22, 2011)

I trust everyone already knows about the imminent issuing of a book called "The Cat - 3500 years of the Cat in Art" - which will hopefully provide more fodder for this thread. (I've not seen it, don't know if it's any good, am not endorsing it commercially etc etc but there's more about it here...http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-3500-Years-Art/dp/1858945305/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314025826&sr=8-1 ... and apologies if this looks like a plug, it really isn't.)

Brilliant pix on this thread today. Although, Mrs M, I'm not sure your XIVth-century artist guy had quite got the hang of it. Had he even SEEN a cat? that looks more like a cross between a bearcub and a monkey to me....


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> View attachment 12933
> 
> Théophile Steinlen - Poster for Le Chat Noir cabaret



I have this in umbrella form! It's my most favouritest. But it is borked. 

And for the thread.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## RoyReed (Aug 23, 2011)

Lots more medieval cat pics here.


----------



## little_legs (Aug 23, 2011)

This one is cat Behemoth _sits_ on the wall of Bulgakov's house in Kiev, he is one of the characters in Bulgakov's _Master and Margarita. _


----------

